# BLIZZARD... the CADILLAC of Snowplows... PICS!



## Rob Hausrath (Nov 29, 2002)

Here is a Blizzard Model 760LT installed on a 2003 Cadillac Escalade EXT...


----------



## Rob Hausrath (Nov 29, 2002)

Another view...


----------



## Rob Hausrath (Nov 29, 2002)

Just a bit of proof for the non-believers!:waving:


----------



## Rob Hausrath (Nov 29, 2002)

The controller... Blizzard Straight Blade Touch-Pad.


----------



## Rob Hausrath (Nov 29, 2002)

And factory GPS Navigation... for travelling more efficiently from account to account!!!


----------



## Radguy (Nov 6, 2003)

For some reason that just seem right


----------



## Snowny (Nov 9, 2003)

Hey c'mon guys you all know what happens when someone can't make the payments on the truck   
Have to find some way to make'em

Jeez the other day I saw a Hummer pulling a 6x12 trailers with mowers, trimmer and blowers, can't really tell you for a fact they were mowing but it sure looked like it.


----------



## Radguy (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Radguy _
> *For some reason that just seem right *


Since I can't edit it.....I meant that it "doesn't seem right":waving:


----------



## Mac (Jan 24, 2001)

I do like the idea of the GPS built in


----------



## yzf1000_rider (Oct 24, 2003)

*blizzard*

someone has way too much money!!!.....lol just kidding tho it looks nice


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

I would rather have this...


----------



## Rob Hausrath (Nov 29, 2002)

Matt-

I like your thinking, but wouldn't a 7 1/2' blade be a little small?

Might be a candidate for an 8611!!!

Thanks for the smile!:waving:


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

Rob does blizzard make a plow for a 2001 tahoe?And they make a mount for a F-650-8611?
Thanks


----------



## Rob Hausrath (Nov 29, 2002)

Matt-

No problem with either... Contact your nearest Blizzard Snowplows dealer and they should be able to set you up with everything you need.

As a matter of fact, I am putting a 760LT on a Tahoe tomorrow. It uses the same equipment as the Escalade. The major obstacle with doing the Escalade was getting Headlight adapters for the High Intensity Discharge (H.I.D.) headlights in the Cadillac. Fortunately, Blizzard's vendor worked very closely with me and got me what I needed (Apparently the plug ends ahd to come from Germany!)

I have an 8611 on an F-650 just south of Buffalo. I know that the fellow that purchased it is extremely happy with it. If you have any questions, I ought to be able to put you in touch with him.

Thanks!


----------



## Remsen1 (Jan 5, 2001)

I'd be emarassed to plow with that.


----------



## Little Jay (Dec 12, 2001)

Give me a break. 
Im glad he's not in my town. Id be stopping and telling everyone to go look at the guy that put a blade on a Caddy. Then Id want to go watch him and laugh.
If you need a GPS to find your accounts, maybe you should be subbing them out !
Id bet I can slap on of those on my wife's escort...


----------



## Landscape80 (Oct 29, 2003)

*doesn't seem quite right.....*

I don't know, I can't see spending 65,000 on a luxury 'truck' and beating it around by plowing with it. I'd be mighty pissed if I backed into a parking post with one of those....and yes, it does happen.

Chris


----------



## vector6 (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob Hausrath _
> installed on a 2003 Cadillac Escalade ...
> 
> just what the workin man needs.... upper class yuppies plowing ...


----------



## avalancheplow (Dec 20, 2003)

I love it!! I have a 02 Chevy Avalanche Z71 loaded and ask my blizzard dealer about one and they said that they don't have one to fit. I ended up getting a Sno-Way. Plow with comfort!!!!!


----------



## ford250LDMaster (Dec 3, 2003)

i think you have been smokin the wacky weed.ill bend that truck up in 5 minutes


----------



## ih82plow (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Little Jay _
> *Give me a break.
> Im glad he's not in my town. Id be stopping and telling everyone to go look at the guy that put a blade on a Caddy. Then Id want to go watch him and laugh.
> If you need a GPS to find your accounts, maybe you should be subbing them out !
> Id bet I can slap on of those on my wife's escort... *


Do they still make escorts?

wouldnt want my wife in an escort with one of those yuppies skidding up behind her in a snow storm with that plow on it.


----------



## ih82plow (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: doesn't seem quite right.....*



> _Originally posted by Landscape80 _
> *I don't know, I can't see spending 65,000 on a luxury 'truck' and beating it around by plowing with it. I'd be mighty pissed if I backed into a parking post with one of those....and yes, it does happen.
> 
> Chris *


All of the caddys have a rear parking assist in them that if your backing up and with in 3 feet or closer it will sound alarms and signal with lights to warn you of something behind you


----------



## ih82plow (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: Re: BLIZZARD... the CADILLAC of Snowplows... PICS!*

just what the workin man needs.... upper class yuppies plowing ... [/B][/QUOTE]

I was talking to one of those yuppies last storm asking why he installed a plow on his truck and he explained to me that he was tired of waiting for the plow man using equiptment from the last decade to repair his truck,

So he figured for the small exspence of a plow he would do it himself and also save on the landscape repair of the lawn in the spring


----------



## Greensway (Nov 2, 2002)

Or, 
Lourdy, lourdy ma, jus look at dem dern fools theys be spenin more fur a plow than my hole setup. hehehe
91 S-10 4x4 stick 
How Did You Find PlowSite. surfing for parts for my meyers 
Location *West Virginia * :crying:

Ask yourself this,
Why am I so jealous of others that have more?

Is it proper to attack someone that has less , such as the poor guy described above?


----------



## ih82plow (Dec 23, 2003)

Is it proper to attack someone that has less , such as the poor guy described above?
 [/B][/QUOTE]

Or is more appropiate to attac the poor fellow who has more?


----------



## SWC (Dec 14, 2003)

Yeah it seems a shame to beat that thing up snowplowing.

Nice view from the cockpit though. I wish I could see that well over my hood.


----------



## vector6 (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Greensway _
> *Or,
> Lourdy, lourdy ma, jus look at dem dern fools theys be spenin more fur a plow than my hole setup. hehehe
> 91 S-10 4x4 stick
> ...


Greensway 
WTF you tryin to say ?


----------



## Landscape80 (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: doesn't seem quite right.....*



> _Originally posted by ih82plow _
> *All of the caddys have a rear parking assist in them that if your backing up and with in 3 feet or closer it will sound alarms and signal with lights to warn you of something behind you *


Laa dee frickin' daa  Naa.....just kiddin' it's a nice setup, but why beat a caddy around??? there's plenty of Dodge's to do that to.....I have a Dodge so I can safely say that

Chris
Meadowbrook Landscaping

2000 Ram 2500 Ext. cab Meyer EZ Mount 7 1/2' HD Plow


----------



## Greensway (Nov 2, 2002)

Your statement;

"just what the workin man needs.... upper class yuppies plowing ...

What, it seems as though the only "workin man" in your book is one that is well stocked up on duct tape. And his truck/vehicle is on it's fifth owner.
Just letting you know that there are people that are serious about the business that decide to use new, or newer equipment.
Your statement showed only jealousy - nothing more.


----------



## vector6 (Aug 6, 2003)

no jealousy.
i have a new truck... i just dont plow with it.

with the amount of plowing i do it isn't feasable to spend big $ on a plow rig.

i happen to spend my $ elsewhere.

and for the record im the second owner of the 91 S-10.

Im happy for you and your "new" truck/plow, but hate to say my little S-10 works just as well as yours would for the amount of plowing i do.

and ive probably got less $ in it than your plow alone.

i feel for you and those monthly payments to the bank for them letting you "use" there truck.

heres a pic of my lower garage.. with some of the things ive bought with the $ i saved with using a "duck tape mobile"


----------



## vector6 (Aug 6, 2003)

*.*

.


----------



## vector6 (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: .*

.


----------



## Greensway (Nov 2, 2002)

Not wanting to upset you, but you made my point. "and ive probably got less $ in it than your plow alone."

You attacked all of us that have new equipment, I pointed out that you spend your time under the hood, and in a snowy parking lot getting it going - I and others prefer dependability during the storm making more for those payments! by the way - nice bike (do you have a blade for it?)
finished.


----------



## vector6 (Aug 6, 2003)

ok , so we dont get along... fine..


----------



## Landscape80 (Oct 29, 2003)

*now boyz....*

don't fight....we all have used old equipment, and that's a fact. But...if the older equip. keeps breaking down or you just don't feel comfy riding in an old beater, well, then people upgrade to something better, if it's new...so what? We're all out doing the same job whether it is with an old farm tractor, a shoebox on wheels, or a brand new HD dump truck, so just get along.....

Chris


----------



## SWC (Dec 14, 2003)

No let's fight, it's more fun.:yow!: Lol

No really all seriousness aside, plow with whatever you can.

If you can afford a new rig then more power to ya, I know I would.

A new rig is not only more dependable, provinging you do your homework before you buy, it's also a big tax write off.payup


----------



## vector6 (Aug 6, 2003)

I'm not mad ... this is the part that irritated me..

"Originally posted by Greensway 
Or, 
Lourdy, lourdy ma, jus look at dem dern fools theys be spenin more fur a plow than my hole setup. hehehe"

this next part he took the time to copy and paste from my profile

91 S-10 4x4 stick 
How Did You Find PlowSite. surfing for parts for my meyers 
Location West Virginia

Just because I reside in WV he ASSUMES I'm a hillbilly with no money and cant afford a new plow rig.

Assumption is the mother of all fu*kup's !

In fact I'm from Cleveland.
I have lived here in WV since I got out of the Navy in '93.
I didn't want to raise my 3 kids in the Cleveland area, 
my personal choice.

I was only commenting about the caddy with a blizzard plow, and my first thought was "it's a yuppie mobile" thats all.

If I personally had the need for a better/new plow rig would prefer a F-350 diesel/ blizzard plow but I don't plow for a living, I do it for fun and out of necessity.

but still like I said.. my little S-10 does the job FOR ME ! and its well paid for.
buy what you want, plow what you want.. no need to sterotype someone for there choice of residence.


----------



## My76f250 (Jan 5, 2004)

Dude i must say that i know what its like plowin with old stuff. North jersey has seen 3 storms so far an another comin tonight. My old 76 does the job fine(a lil tiresome after a while though) Im in the process of possibly purchasing a friends 91 f-350 witha western on it. That will be like havin a brand new truck for me. As for a cadillac plowin.........i'll stick to my ford pickups. I WAS NEVER A GM FAN! Coming from a ford guy gmc = Gotta Mechanic Coming :yow!:


----------



## nachoschevs (Oct 12, 2003)

For sure I know what old is. We started with an old International truck that caught fire on 3 occasions. Next was a 77 Chevy pickup that was beond the junkyard when we got it. Learned alot in it with no brakes using reverse to stop Lets just say it don't plow anymore. Finally we got a 77 suburban it is nicer then both the others, but it still is not to good. A three on the tree that is so rigged up it would boggle the mind. As long as it has a plow and some tires it will get the job done. Whether it be shiny or rusty, new or old. 
Nacho


----------



## QMVA (Oct 9, 2003)

Merriam-Webster Dictionary

Yuppie: a young college-educated adult who is employed in a well-paying profession and who lives and works in or near a large city 

opposite

Hick: an unsophisticated provincial person

Provincial: limited in outlook : NARROW 

remind you of anyone  vector6

if you want to start a fight because you have a different opinion on something then be prepared to receive some flack.:realmad:


----------



## crashz (Jan 12, 2004)

I agree with vector, just wouldn't put it that way. 

To plow with an escalde is just a novelty. What does that guy have into that rig? $70,000? 

With that money he could have bought a much more capable truck, say a new Chevy 2500HD. With the options on these trucks they are very comfortable, and probably under $50,000 loaded with the plow. 

With the money saved he could buy a nice ride for the summer, like a Harley or a sporty convertable (your favorite brand here). Or go to Hawaii for a month. Or he could go to Vegas and get some strippers to... 

You get my point.


----------



## crstal (Dec 5, 2003)

thats just nasty =)


----------



## korelandscaping (Mar 1, 2001)

A plow on the Escalade seems foolish to me....but if you got the money to waste, why not. I saw a 8.5 V plow being installed on a 55k H-2 today. I asked the owner why? He relied " I needed another back up truck." Case closed


----------



## vector6 (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by QMVA _
> *Merriam-Webster Dictionary
> 
> Yuppie: a young college-educated adult who is employed in a well-paying profession and who lives and works in or near a large city
> ...


QMVA this was my original post in this thread...

just what the workin man needs.... upper class yuppies plowing ...

does it look like i was "starting a fight" ?

have a nice day


----------



## QMVA (Oct 9, 2003)

Your saying that anyone with a college degree and stable Carrier shouldn't't be plowing. No your not starting a fight just encouraging one. Anyone can plow does't matter who they are. All it takes is practice and passion ts. No mater if your equipment is an old rusted truck or a high class SUV its still the same thing get the snow out of the way.


O and thanks I will have a nice day:waving:


----------



## Landscape80 (Oct 29, 2003)

*Come on now......*

 Hey now guys.....Quitcher*****in! It's his business if he wants to put a plow on a $65,000 truck. It's our business to laugh when he hits something (no offense to the guy that bought the truck in the first place) He chose to buy a 'luxury truck' and beat it around, personally I would have sprung for an F-350 with a Powerstroke and saved 20-25 grand, but thats me. But as I said Quitcher*****in!!!! 

Chris


----------



## vector6 (Aug 6, 2003)

exactly my point !


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

The funny thing is my truck isn't fully loaded and came close to 40,000 without a plow. If I got it fully loaded it would be very close to 50,000, again without a plow. That caddy is just missing some 22's with spinners. Then it would be complete.


----------



## crashz (Jan 12, 2004)

I just had a thought...

Maybe its not for snow. Maybe this guy is a modern day Scarface and needs to move his "product" efficiently across his factory floor. Probably wouldn't buy anything other than Caddilac or Linclon. And since the Navigator isn't rated to carry a plow, he opted for the Caddy. 


Since tensions are high on this thread, I apologize if I offend the Caddy owner. Just joking around here


----------



## Landscape80 (Oct 29, 2003)

*Wow.....*

He's got some BIG bucks if he's gotta move cocaine using a plow....jeezpayup Share the wealth!

Chris


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i dont know if i would have taken 50k luxury truck and put a plow on it


----------



## Blizzard15 (Jan 14, 2004)

in my opinion it just doesnt seem right 

- Ben


----------



## jbrow1 (Mar 9, 2004)

Everybody talks about cutthroats with no prob. Understandable. When I saw a hummer with a blade on it around town, my first thought was why the he** would someone do that? The comment didn't seem to me to be towards people with newer plow rigs. More toward why try to make a work truck out of a luxury vehicle?? Someone with money to burn. Personally, I laughed when I read the yuppie thing.


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

Wow you guys are still at it!


----------



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

Thats Terrible! The plow is cheap and The Vehicle is An Avalanch with a caddy sign and a $30,000 mark up , Absoutly Rediculous!


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

I found this in the archives and wanted to bring it back up for the new guys.So BUMP.



RCGM
Brad


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Here's an oldie! 

Just thought about it a bit...it really is no different than mounting a blade on an Avalanche. Caddys don't differ that much from other GM vehicles, don't be fooled by leather and fake wood.


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

ROFLMAO you gotta love that fake wood cmon Antnee.



RCGM
Brad


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Where and how much???*



phillyplowking1;115307 said:


> I would rather have this...


 Now that Q series Walter is something I would be used to.....
That Caddy sure is pretty but I am affraid I would fall asleep driving soemthing that nice.....


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

There is no way I would put a snowplow on a Cadillac!


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Since it been a few years I wonder how the GM's all wheel drive transfer case actually held up.wesport I was asking a different member how his Dienali held up but he hasn't plowed with it this season.


----------



## TRUE TURF LAWN (Sep 12, 2005)

i know have seen it all!


----------



## CURLERIC (Dec 14, 2005)

saw a boss 7.5' on a navigator the other day. i had 88 f250 w/ 7.5 meyers that pushed snow like a mf when it ran. unfortunately my experience was "ford is tough to keep running" i put plow on new suv as my only other use for pick up was occassional dump run. call me a yuppie ***** but i'm lovin the heated seats, remote start,etc and truck is reliable, p.o.s. ford was broke more than it ran.


----------



## snyps (Oct 20, 2005)

Thats one sign your paying too much for what he sells.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Well I like, look awesome to me, don't listen to the less fortunate trying to rain on your parade. It's not are problem they drive a piece of crap .Have fun, don't hit anything


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Now that is called plowing in luxury! 

Mark :redbounce


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Rcgm;338131 said:


> ROFLMAO you gotta love that fake wood cmon Antnee.
> 
> RCGM
> Brad


  LOL


----------



## bubajuk (Oct 5, 2006)

WHAT A DOUCH. I'd rather plow in a mail jeep than that pathetic shout for attention.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

bubajuk;338606 said:


> WHAT A DOUCH. I'd rather plow in a mail jeep than that pathetic shout for attention.


Just for reference, it's actually spelled d-o-u-c-h-e.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Antnee77;338653 said:


> Just for reference, it's actually spelled d-o-u-c-h-e.


Thats awesome


----------



## CURLERIC (Dec 14, 2005)

he left a b outta bubba to


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm still tyring to figure out why so many people gave the guy a hard time? It's an Avalanche with nicer options, a bigger engine and tougher transmission. It should plow like a champ with that 760 on there. I think it looks pretty bad ass. But then again, I'm from Jersey, we love Caddy's ova'here.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Bad Luck;339304 said:


> I'm still tyring to figure out why so many people gave the guy a hard time? It's an Avalanche with nicer options, a bigger engine and tougher transmission. It should plow like a champ with that 760 on there. I think it looks pretty bad ass. But then again, I'm from Jersey, we love Caddy's ova'here.


That's what I said. It really is no different than a 1500 Avalanche. Just an extremely overpriced Avalanche.


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

that is the dumbest thing ive ever seen. What happened to the working men taking care of each other. Give the cadilac one snow storm.


----------



## Glockshot73! (Jul 10, 2006)

If you got the money why not


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

xysport xysport xysport xysport


----------



## oakvillerex (Nov 20, 2006)

I think that if he has the money let him spend it on something like that instead of cocaine, less profitable but for sure legal. Good for him saying "look at me i am made of money" I kinda think it looks bad @$$ to tell you the truth 



Please don't flame me cuz i like it, I have an 01HD CC 6.0l with a meyers blade and an arctic stainless salter so i am not a yuppie


----------



## diehrd (Dec 11, 2006)

You guys flaming him make me laugh...I plow with a Tahoe..WHY ???

Well lets see,,10 way adjustable Heated seats and Mirrors sure make it nice, Triple heat zones come in handy when I find disabled people on the highway.10 speaker stereo passes the time and plowing a driveway 30 feet by 8 feet is hardly working a truck even when you do 30 of them 

My only objection to the Caddy is the plow lights are to high and are remaining on the truck with the plow off,,,That just looks ugly even if it where a pick up


----------



## diehrd (Dec 11, 2006)

You guys flaming him make me laugh...I plow with a Tahoe..WHY ???

Well lets see,,10 way adjustable Heated seats and Mirrors sure make it nice, Triple heat zones come in handy when I find disabled people on the highway.10 speaker stereo passes the time and plowing a driveway 30 feet by 8 feet is hardly working a truck even when you do 30 of them 

My only objection to the Caddy is the plow lights are to high and are remaining on the truck with the plow off,,,That just looks ugly even if it where a pick up 

My plow truck.. 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v87/diehrd/PC141426.jpg

And i plow with a Arctic 7.5 Quick Link 2...


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

diehrd;339694 said:


> My only objection to the Caddy is the plow lights are to high and are remaining on the truck with the plow off,,,That just looks ugly even if it where a pick up


Isn't that the same with all Blizzards? I can see where you are coming from.


----------



## Brandon (Feb 24, 2004)

Antnee77;339772 said:


> Isn't that the same with all Blizzards? I can see where you are coming from.


The lights can be taken off though...


----------



## mrbrickman (Nov 13, 2006)

hmm, interesting.....every russian jew in pa would have one if they saw that pic


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

mrbrickman;339833 said:


> hmm, interesting.....every russian jew in pa would have one if they saw that pic


That's incredibly random.


----------



## mrbrickman (Nov 13, 2006)

yeah to some

me when i see an escalade the first thing that comes to my head is one of my neighbors, if any of them knew you could plow with an escalade, theyd be trying to save the 40 bucks they pay me and theyd mount a plow....and still be driving around in july with it on cause they wouldnt know how to take it off after the dealer puts it on


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

I have a neighbor like that....I think. The wife pays kids from around the neighborhood to do all sorts of stupid things for her, like hanging pictures and such.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Why would you put a PLOW on an ESCALADE????? You sure wouldn't see me plowing in one of those "fancy" suv/pickup hybrid 1/2 tons!

But, hey if it works for you...good for you...just wouldn't be my first choice for a plow truck!


----------



## diehrd (Dec 11, 2006)

mkwl;339850 said:


> Why would you put a PLOW on an ESCALADE????? You sure wouldn't see me plowing in one of those "fancy" suv/pickup hybrid 1/2 tons!
> 
> But, hey if it works for you...good for you...just wouldn't be my first choice for a plow truck!


LOL...It all comes down to class and type of plowing...

If you do light duty plowing and want to do it your self because u can not depend on the macho plow guys in trucks who sell the service then there ya go..

Or you are like me who has plowed 20 years and decide comfort,and style matter when you plow there ya go...

I find it silly funny people can plow with an ATV as a business but not an Caddy LOL...


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Remsen1;115687 said:


> I'd be emarassed to plow with that.


Ditto.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

diehrd;339872 said:


> I find it silly funny people can plow with an ATV as a business but not an Caddy LOL...


Excellent point!


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

diehrd;339872 said:


> I find it silly funny people can plow with an ATV as a business but not an Caddy LOL...


Scary, got to agree with Mark, but this is a very valid observation.

IMHO if the guy wants to put a pow on a 'Lade, G-Wagen, Range Rover, whatever - what does it matter? Thats the joy of our capitalist society(s).

I would love to see one on the new 07 - they're retailing here for $95K!

By the time you get a loaded King Ranch or Harley Davidson SD, or loaded 2500 HD or mega-cab Cummins Laramie - you're pushing $65k here - not a whole lot different IMHO.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Man, between you and BigDog, I sure am getting picked on a lot. 

Better be careful, you're going to hurt my feelings. :crying:


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

The difference is they are AWD. I'm not sure if the transfer case will handle it. I have yet to hear about a guy using a Danali or Escalade or Silverado SS for more than a season and plowing more than just his personal driveway.

Heck if I could have bought a SS Silverado and put on a 7.5 blade and it It was proven to be as good as a regular 1/2 ton by adding some winter tires and rims I would consider it.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;340059 said:


> Man, between you and BigDog, I sure am getting picked on a lot.
> 
> Better be careful, you're going to hurt my feelings. :crying:


You're a little rough sometimes but we know you mean well!


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

The plow lights and light frame don't come off with the plow, but they come off of the truck easy enough. I used to always drop the plow then pull the light tower off and lean it against the blade. Now I just leave it on the truck because I'm too lazy to take it off. Seems like if I do take it off I have to put it back on anyway before you know it. I think it may be better for the electrical connections to leave them hooked up tight than unplugged and exposed to the weather, as well as constantly plugging and unplugging them. Probably doesn't make much difference either way, I don't mind looking over the hood and seeing the plow lights, reminds me it's winter. But I think if I had an Escalade I would take the tower off. I personally don't see any problem plowing with an Escalade. Obviously it's not a first choice for a work truck, but it does have adequate drivetrain, the EXT and Avalanche both share the 1500 Suburban chassis, only difference is the Avalanche has the 5.3 and selectable 4wd with low range. And obviously it's going to attract a lot of attention and comment. I would suspect it's more for somebody who has a big property with a huge driveway and a lot of time on their hands and enjoys plowing. Now if you want to take it on the road and start plowing driveways and lots, then it would start wearing on the truck and you end up scraping it against things, kind of dumb to beat up a fancy rig rather than a work truck in that aspect. I was thinking about getting an Avalanche for my next truck, I love my wifes 04, but I would need to get a 2500 to tow my camper and haul things. Only thing is I wouldn't really want to plow with it, an 810 would probably beat the heck out of it, even with Timbrens, and I don't want a straight blade. The rear view over the back is terrible, you're basically relying on your mirrors as though you had a dump truck. Which is what I do anyway because my truck is so long and my rear window is dark.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Yaz;340063 said:


> You're a little rough sometimes but we know you mean well!


lol, BigDog and GMC know me well enough to know it's going to take a lot more than that to hurt my feelings. Pretty sure they weren't too worried about it.

I can handle it when people throw it back in my face, as opposed to some other recently banned members. Better be able to if you're going to dish it out.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

diehrd;339872 said:


> LOL...It all comes down to class and type of plowing...
> 
> If you do light duty plowing and want to do it your self because u can not depend on the macho plow guys in trucks who sell the service then there ya go..
> 
> ...


I can get in and out of places with my quad you could NEVER effectively do with a p/u. I'm not trying to nock pickups, as I'll (hopefully) have one for next winter, but still, the quad works GREAT for me for now, especially on my "tighter" driveways!wesport

If you want to plow in a caddy, more power to you!


----------



## yardsmith (Jan 3, 2000)

I guess I'm a little late to the clown show..........

this screams 'look at me & my mid life crisis!! I have more money than sense, & want to try & fit in with the real plow contractors.' 
For what he's got wrapped up in that underachiever, I bought my 3 story, 5 bedroom victorian house AND 2 of my plow trucks with Boss V's that'd each run circles around that poser. But to each his own-shoot if you have money to burn throw some around this way


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i cant believe this thread is still active


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

how the hell do you see when you look through the windsheild and see 2 headlights in the way....?/////


----------



## grsp (Oct 19, 2008)

rob, you should have went with a western ultra-mount. the whole light bar assembly stays on the plow. i have one on my hummer h2. you can barely see the mount when the plow is off. i have blizzards on the rest of our trucks, but i liked the clean look of the western for the hummer. but good for you on that truck. i get slack for the hummer, but how many people can say their wife's car pays for it self. enjoy the fruits of your hard work is what i have to say!


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

The only thing I don`t like about it is it`s the old style `Sclade.If that were an `09 it would be cool as hell.Just picture it with hidaway strobes all lit up ,laugh if you want but I would be proud to have that truck.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

diehrd;339697 said:


> My only objection to the Caddy is the plow lights are to high and are remaining on the truck with the plow off,,,That just looks ugly even if it where a pick up  QUOTE]
> 
> That's not the Caddys fault, it's the way Blizzard makes there ridiculous looking light towers. My 810 on a 3500 is almost that high. I am actually looking forward to using it this winter now that I put in a 3 inch body lift, it should place the lights where they belong and I won't be looking under them to see the road. I was almost tempted many times to cut the tower and drop the lights down to make it look less like ape-hangers. YTou know what would look cool on that truck? Paint the light tower white!
> 
> ...


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

One word: Dumb


----------



## Doom & Gloom (Mar 2, 2008)

Good Luck!


----------



## 89smurf (Nov 30, 2008)

This thread started 4 years ago, so chances are he didn't have the 09 front end option... And who cares if he uses an Escalade? It costs about the same as a new 3/4 or 1 ton diesel. He's no more of a yuppie then anyone else with new equipment.


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

Well seeing it was 5yrs ago, a report of it worked or didn't would be cool. To bad everyone went after him and chased him off, now we will never know. At least this proves that one person knows how to use the search feature LOL


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Okay, why is not acceptable for a guy to plow with a fancy truck? The idea of plowing is not to hit things with your truck. I realize most people do, but it isn't necessarily a part of the game. The blade is the only thing in contact with anything else, and the snow certainly doesn't know the difference.
Like I said before it's a full frame truck with a V8 and AWD. 320 horse V8 as a matter of fact. The Escalade and Avalanche use the Suburban chassis and suspension, the Caddy and Denali get the 6.0 liter engine and the AWD driveline. So if a guy can plow with a Suburban...

I had an 02 Yukon Denali XL, never really occurred to me to put a plow on it, but after reading this I wish I had, just to show you guys how well it would work. Wish I still had that Denali, it had a third row seat and now I have a third row of kids on the way.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

ducatirider944;658776 said:


> Well seeing it was 5yrs ago, a report of it worked or didn't would be cool. To bad everyone went after him and chased him off, now we will never know. At least this proves that one person knows how to use the search feature LOL


There's a search feature?

Cool!


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

If I had an Escalade I would put a small plow on it... why not? It's just a half ton truck, who cares that there $60+K. If someone can afford an escalade they most likely have a good size house and maybe even there own office they need plowed. Other than taking business away from us whats the problem. On the other hand thats a sweet boss' rig!

I just looked at a '09 Denali and i would plow with it if I needed to. Would probably put a rack on it just in case a truck went down


----------



## Lil'PlowinMan93 (Nov 3, 2008)

That just looks ******** im sorry but idk. Not for me


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

I just put 7'6" on an avalache ltz and it is the best plow truck I ever ran. the traction assist and rear camera are cool along with the all the creature comforts. sure my 3500's with a wide out's will push more but I don't need one to clean up lots and to handy stalls. Ive ran trucks for 18 years I've earned a yuppy plow rig and I won't be looking back.


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

what an ugly car


----------



## stillen (Dec 7, 2003)

Thats a 3500 dollar lower fairing you just cut up......


----------

